# are these the same products?



## itfben (Oct 3, 2010)

Hi guys, im new on here and hopefully a few thing shoul rub off on my from this place 

I bought a big load of cleaning stuff last night from Polished Biss :thumb:

One thing i have decided to by elsewhere though is the: 303 aerospace protectant

Now iv found it on eBay and then i found what looked like EXACTLY the same product again but in different packaging.

is this EXACTLY the same but just marketed for different reasons?

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/303-Patio-Fur...rden_GardenFurnitureR2_SM&hash=item2eabb8ce1d

and

http://www.polishedbliss.co.uk/acatalog/303-aerospace-protectant.html

???

help would be appreciated as if they are the same there are some big savings to be have.


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

My first thoughts are 2 different products, however, wouldn't suprise me if they are the same. Need to see the ingredients etc on the back....

No doubt everyone will say the 303 Aerospace Protectant is differet, and pay the much more inflated price.... Surely worth a try buying some.... I know I will be


----------



## JasonPD (Jan 8, 2010)

You could check the msds's which are listed on the 303 website http://www.303products.com/

I would have thought them to be different but I'm interested to hear what others think


----------



## itfben (Oct 3, 2010)

well from that these are the two product on the 303 website.

http://www.303products.com/shop303/index.cfm/category/64/303-patio-furniture-protectant.cfm

and

http://www.303products.com/shop303/index.cfm/category/65/303-aerospace-protectant.cfm


----------



## itfben (Oct 3, 2010)

here is a link from the automotive based one that says "Click here to learn how 303 Aerospace Protectant can bring *outdoor furniture* back from the dead." http://www.303products.com/shop303/index.cfm/category/345/casual-indoor-and-outdoor-furniture.cfm

sounds like its the same


----------



## itfben (Oct 3, 2010)

thanks for my first "Thanks" -Mat-  lets hope its the same as we might be able to save the detailers on her e a small fortune in what can be a very expensive condition to have (OCD)


----------



## burger (Feb 10, 2009)

Ive just ordered a bottle @ £9 delivered i cant moan if its not the right stuff, will just use it on something else.


----------



## itfben (Oct 3, 2010)

makes sense i will order some.


----------



## BlackCat (May 2, 2008)

Let us know chaps !!


----------



## itfben (Oct 3, 2010)

will do


----------



## burger (Feb 10, 2009)

Will put up a review but i havent used aerospace protectant before so ...


----------



## ocd13 (Aug 25, 2010)

Anybody got any more news on this product yet? really interested to see if they are actually the same or at least do a similar job


----------



## itfben (Oct 3, 2010)

still not arrived yet mate, will keep you up to date but again iv not yours aerospace before so...


----------



## Roswell (Aug 11, 2008)

Looking at the MS docs on the 303 site thier is nothing "Distinguishingly different" between the 2.


----------



## burger (Feb 10, 2009)

Arrived today its not just the protectant you gets its a cleaner also

473ml of cleaner fluid
473ml of protectant 

both for £8.99 delivered is a bargain in my eyes.

it states on the back its for all plastics, polyethylene, vinyl and clear vinyl, fiberglass, epoxy, powdercoated metal and also stainless.

The cleaner can also be diluted.

i will do a review after next weekend when i get a chance to use them.


----------



## itfben (Oct 3, 2010)

burger mine arrived today too just opened it to find the same:

473ml of cleaner fluid
473ml of protectant 

definitely a bargain, when the listing only say 1x protectant for that price

i genuinely dont think there is going to be any difference either, so i too will post up a review at some point and let you know so you will have two reviews.


----------



## Roswell (Aug 11, 2008)

Anyone tried it yet ?


----------



## Mr_Scisco (Oct 22, 2009)

Anybody tried this yet? Any comments about it?


----------



## DetailMyCar (Apr 19, 2010)

I've ordered some too so will let you know how i get on.


----------



## Roswell (Aug 11, 2008)

I think everyone is to busy cleaning to report back ... pitty really.


----------



## SteveOC (May 26, 2007)

Roswell said:


> Looking at the MS docs on the 303 site thier is nothing "Distinguishingly different" between the 2.


Hardly surprising really when they don't actually tell you what is in either product.
If you look for details of the chemical composition of either product it just states 'proprietary'. 
If they can get away with that you have to wonder why every other manufacturer doesn't just do the same.

I would contact the manufacturer for a ********** answer as to whether the chemical composition of both products is the same, but given the above I assume they would be less than forthcoming. Maybe somebody else wants to give it a go.

Looking at some of the feedback on the internet, it does seem that there is an awful lot of crossover in usage of the '2' products and on the face of it they do seem to be the same. If so, nice find on the part of the OP.:thumb:

Steve O.


----------



## burger (Feb 10, 2009)

Right,

I bought this product a while back and used it a couple of time since ... i couldnt find the thread to update on my findings

I will state i have never used 303 before due to the price tag that it holds circa £14 for a bottle.

When i see this for sale i couldnt resist and bought a bottle.

I used this under the bonnet, i wiped dust with a work microfibre and applied the 303 protectant all over the engine bay not worrying where it went and left to dwell for an hour while i cleaned the interior ... i then went over it with a microfibre applicator to soak up what had'nt soaked in.

It brought out a really deep black colour and is really good ... i would advise to buy!!!

From what ive seen from other users photos it produces the same result.

Hope that helps everyone ... i will be buying a couple of bottles when ive run out of this.

Cheers
Andy


----------



## Mr_Scisco (Oct 22, 2009)

Cool. Cheers for the update. :thumb:


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

very interesting...


----------



## Mr_Scisco (Oct 22, 2009)

Ended listing but I found the same here http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/303-Patio-Furniture-Protectant-hot-tub-cover-plastic-/120624378253?pt=UK_Swimming_Pools_Hot_Tubs&hash=item1c15c5f18d


----------



## burger (Feb 10, 2009)

Anyone else have any views?


----------



## dwmc (Jun 6, 2010)

burger said:


> Anyone else have any views?


so the patio stuff does the same job ???

i did ask this question a while ago on another forum but never got any reply

cheers

Daz


----------



## Refined Detail (Nov 27, 2006)

TBH somebody who's used the 303 aerospace protectant in the past ought to be trialling this :lol:

Interesting though.


----------



## itfben (Oct 3, 2010)

it seems so buddy, i will be using mine today but again have never used the original stuff.


----------



## itfben (Oct 3, 2010)

*BIG UPDATE!

ok i may have spotted the difference between these yesterday when i used but not sure i will need some one why the aerospace product to clarify this (they wont need to have used the patio product)

SO, IT SAYS ON THE BACK OF THE PATIO PROTECTANT PRODUCT "THIS PRODUCT WILL NOT AIR DRY" AND REQUIRES TO TO WIPE OFF, I AM UNDER THE IMPRESSION THE AEROSPACE IS A LEAVE TO DRY ON PRODUCT. this did mate me slightly concerned but anyway i wiped it off and it looks shiney under my bay now (used total r222 total wash to clean first of course - thats a great little product so far for me)

so think that is the only difference also concern about it being a flammable product (i used it under my engine bay so ) can some also confirm is aerospace flammable?*


----------



## ant_s (Jan 29, 2009)

would be interested to see if they are the same product as the 303 engine stuff looks good


----------



## itfben (Oct 3, 2010)

only need to know
1) does aerospace's instructions say it will air dry or will not
2) is it flammable


----------



## SteveOC (May 26, 2007)

I emailed the manufacturer asking what the difference was between the two products given the advertising suggesting a crossover in usage, and I also pointed out that their MSDS information is not particularly useful.

They didn't even bother to reply.

Steve O.


----------



## SteveOC (May 26, 2007)

itfben said:


> only need to know
> 1) does aerospace's instructions say it will air dry or will not
> 2) is it flammable


The directions from the product labels are available from the site you linked to in an earlier post in this thread:

http://www.303products.com/shop303/index.cfm/category/166/instructions-in-english.cfm

The directions on the labels for *BOTH* products suggest that they should be wiped/buffed and that they are non-flammable.
However, I know that the guys at Polish Bliss suggest leaving 303 Aerospace Protectant to dry rather than buffing it as the label states (check the PB website).

Steve O.


----------



## itfben (Oct 3, 2010)

SteveOC said:


> They didn't even bother to reply.


im not surprised to be honest they can get more from consumers using two types at home rather than the one cheaper one for everything.


----------



## itfben (Oct 3, 2010)

SteveOC said:


> The directions on the labels for *BOTH* products suggest that they should be wiped/buffed and that they* are non-flammable*.


on the patio product it has a flammable warning sign on the back????

pl next time i will follow PB advice with that one i was going to then saw it said wipe so i did had i known the aerospace product said the same i would have leave. the other main reason i followed instruction was after seing the warning flammable sign i thought  and thought best to wipe.


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

not available for cheap on ebay now anyway


----------



## itfben (Oct 3, 2010)

crap well tbh if we know they are the same we can keep an eye out


----------



## SteveOC (May 26, 2007)

itfben said:


> on the patio product it has a flammable warning sign on the back???


Odd since Section 5 (Fire & Explosion Hazards) of the MSDS information for both products appears to be the same, and states 'non-flammable' with a 0 (minimal) rating.

Steve O.


----------



## M4hood (Sep 21, 2010)

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/303-Patio-Fur...rden_GardenFurnitureR2_SM&hash=item2eabb8c787
still on i just bought it this morning, I have been using this for a while and am sure it is the same product as I have used 303 in the past, and results and application is identical


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

M4hood said:


> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/303-Patio-Fur...rden_GardenFurnitureR2_SM&hash=item2eabb8c787
> still on i just bought it this morning, I have been using this for a while and am sure it is the same product as I have used 303 in the past, and results and application is identical


that listing states its the cleaner and not the protectant that the others got the cleaner with.


----------

